# Sumador secuencial de 8 bit



## generador (Jun 13, 2008)

Hola ante todo saludos tengo un problema para terminar este montaje que se trata de un sumador secuencial lo que hace basicamente es sumar 2 numeros de 8bit bit a bit despues de pasar la entradas a serial con la ayuda de los 74165(PISO) luego estas dos salidas seriales se suman y pasan a un 74164(SIPO) para mostrar el resultado de la suma para esto coloque el contador ajustado a 8 pulsos y use un flip flop tipo D el 7474. Lo que quiero saber es si alguien puede mirar el diagrama que hice para ver cual es mi error ya que no me funciona aqui adjunto la imagen Gracias


----------



## Ardogan (Jun 15, 2008)

No creo que esté bien la conexión del 555, si bien no tengo experiencia usándolo, el potenciómetro pot al aire, y el led sin una resistencia limitadora de corriente no me inspiran mucha confianza


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 15, 2008)

generador dijo:
			
		

> ... Lo que quiero saber es si alguien puede mirar el diagrama que hice para ver cual es mi error ya que no me funciona aqui adjunto la imagen Gracias


No te funciona... pero que es lo que hace? 
Nada de nada? 
Hace mal el ciclo de 8 pulsos cde reloj? 
Suma mal? (si suma mal da ejemplos)


----------



## generador (Jun 15, 2008)

Ante todo saludos gracias por su ayuda logre que me corriera probando ciertas cosas pude consegir el error no era muy grave a y el 555 lo tengo bien configurado  me corre bien todo GRacias de nuevo y 

Salu2


----------



## digitalis (Jun 16, 2008)

Anda enrróllate y di qué problema tenías, que me he quedado con la intriga

PD: El pote no está suelto.


----------



## Ardogan (Jun 17, 2008)

digitalis dijo:
			
		

> PD: El pote no está suelto.


 ops: Tenés razón, mis disculpas


----------



## Jose Antonio. (Oct 3, 2008)

Porfa quiero saber la duda que tenias en el diagrama ya que estoy montando uno con el diagrama que colocaste


----------



## generador (Oct 9, 2008)

Tenia un error en la configuracion del 555 algo basico  lo demas todo funca y perfecto ya pase esa materia hace unos meses y este fue uno de mis primeros proyectos espero que te valla bien con el diagrama suerte 

Salu2


----------



## Rickar (Mar 9, 2009)

quien mas a utilizado este diagrama si les dio? porque necesito montarlo


----------



## DURGAR (Mar 9, 2009)

Primero que nada saludos a todos los del foro y quisiera hacer unas preguntas hacerca del mismo proyecto 
debido a que yo lo arme de la misma manera solo que utilice el 7414 y le agregue un clear y un load con un push button
para formatear cuando ya hace la suma...
el circuito simulado si me funciona pero ya implementado   !...no!...
estoy utilizando el sumador 71LS83 y mis datos llegan en serie gracias al 74165 con 2 dips...y tmb esta conectado al flip flop tipo D 7474 y al final donde se supone que debe de mostrarse la sumatoria esta el 74164 ...
entonces mi problema es que no hace la sumatoria solo se pone a oscilar los LEDS...creo qe les mandare mi diagrama que lo simule en proteus...
espero que me solucionen mi duda 
muchas gracias!


----------



## carlos214 (Nov 10, 2009)

generador dijo:


> Ante todo saludos gracias por su ayuda logre que me corriera probando ciertas cosas pude consegir el error no era muy grave a y el 555 lo tengo bien configurado  me corre bien todo GRacias de nuevo y
> 
> Salu2



y cual era el error


----------



## oscarvillarreal (Nov 13, 2010)

lo quiero montar, pero quiero saber cual era el problema.
una manito no le hace daño a nadie


----------



## rimaSdivaD (Jul 9, 2013)

¿como ajusto el contador a solo 8 pulsos?


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 9, 2013)

Hola rimaSdivaD

Es relativamente sencillo hacer lo que pretendes.
Detecta cuando el contador llegue a 8 y en ese instante le interrumpes los pulso que está contando.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

